# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Հայկ Սայադյան

## E-la Via

*Հայկ Սայադյան*
_Ընդամենը մի քանի օր առաջ ինձ համար բացահայտեցի մի հիանալի հայ  նկարչի, որի աշխատանքները դիտելիս ուղղակի ապշել էի: Նրա ոճը, նկարներում առկա հայկական ոգին, սիմվոլիկան քեզ ուղղակի գամում են  նկարների առջև: Սիրտս մի յուրահատուկ հպատրությամբ է լցվում, որ նման ստեղծագործողի հայրենակից եմ, որ նման մարդիկ են մեր կողքին ապրում: Շատ կցանկանայի, որ որքան հնարավոր է շատ մարդիկ ծանոթանային նրա աշխատանքներին, զգային այն, ինչ նա փորձում է իր աշխատանքների միջոցով մեզ հաղորդել: Կարծում եմ նարն մեծ ապագա է սպասվում ու ամբողջ սրտով մաղթում եմ  մեծ հաջողություններ ու ցանկանում, որ իր աշխատանքները մեծ ճանաչում ունենան:_



*Հայկ Սայադյանը* ծնվել է 1980 թ. մայիսի 28-ին ՀՀ Վայոց Ձորի մարզի Վայք քաղաքում: Ավարտել է տեղի միջնակարգ դպրոցը և 1997-2003 թթ. ուսանել Երևանի գեղարվեստի պետական ակադեմիայում` գրաֆիկայի բաժնում: Հայկը մասնակցել է մի շարք ցուցահանդեսների, 2001 թ. Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության` որպես պետական կրոնի ընդունման 1700-ամյակի շրջանակներում մասնակցել է Դանթեական ցուցահանդեսին Երևան-Ռավեննա փուլերով: 2008 թ. "Ակադեմիա" պատկերասրահում կայացել է նրա աշխատանքների անհատական ցուցահանդեսը: Հայկը ներկայումս բնակվում և ստեղծագործում է քաղաքամայր Երևանում: Նրա ներկայիս գործունեությունը փորձարարական շարժանկարներն են: Վերջերս կայացավ Հայկ Սայադյանի «Նազարե» փորձարարական շարժանկարի պրեմիերան, որը նվիրված է հայոց ծիսական տիկնիկներին: Այն նկարված է Սայադյանի «Մոզ» հեքիաթաշարի հիման վրա, որտեղ հեղինակը փորձել է ցույց տալ իրականի և անիրականի սահմանը, և պատմում է մարդկանցից մեկուսացած տիկնիկագործի մասին:

Սայադյանը ֆիլմի համար օգտագործվել է շուրջ 200 նկար և ծախսվել է 4 ամիս ժամանակ: Ֆիլմում օգտագործվել է Վաչե Շառաֆյանի երաժշտությունը, որը ռեժիսորին է տրամադրել անձամբ կոմպոզիտորը:


Ըստ Հայկ Սայադյանի` վերջին տարիներին իր համար ոգեշնչման աղբյուր է հանդիսացել միջնադարյան հայոց պատմագրության մեջ, մասնավորապես Ստեփանոս Օրբելյանի աշխատություններում հիշատակվող Վայոց աշխարհի և Մոզ քաղաքի կործանման պատմությունը, որը մեղքի ու հատուցման մի պատմություն է, նման Սոդոմի և Գոմորի կործանման պատմությանը, և որին նվիրել է իր Մոզ հեքիաթաշարը` գրված դեռևս 1999թ.: «Նազարեն» հատված է նկարչի «Մոզ» հեքիաթաշարից: Շարժանկարը հյուսված է նկարչի գրաֆիկական աշխատանքներից :

 Ըստ Հայկի` «Նազարեն» չի կարելի դիտել ֆիլմի մեզ հայտնի ձևաչափի մեջ և, այս շարժանկարը ստեղծելով, իր առջև խնդիր չի դրել վերարտադրել Վայոց աշխարհի ու Մոզ քաղաքի պատմությունն ազգագրագիտական ու պատմագիտական ճշգրտությամբ: «Ես վավերագրող չեմ,-ասում է նա,- ես ստեղծագործող եմ, ինչն ինձ թույլ է տալիս համարձակորեն վերարտադրել իրականությունն իմ` սեփական, ամենատարբեր հայեցակետերից: Իսկ իրականությունն այս շարժանկարում հետ է քաշվել` զիջելով իր տեղը այլաբանությանն ու խորհրդապաշտությանը: Ծեսեր, տոներ ու ավանդույթներ, որպես այդպիսիք, չկան այստեղ, այլ միայն նրանց ալեգորիկ պատկերներն ու մեկնությունները: » Դառնալով Մոզի պատմությանը` նկարիչը արտահայտում է հոգևոր անազատության, հասարակական-պատմական տեղաշարժերի նկատմամբ իր ողբերգական զգացողությունը: Նրա ստեղծած պատկերները մեր գիտակցության մեջ արթնացնում են զուգորդումներ ու հուշումներ անտեսանելիի, մոռացվածի, կուրուսյալի մասին: Զանազան այլաբանությունների ու հայոց ազգային խորհրդանիշերի` խաչքարերի, ժայռապատկերների, զարդաքանդակների միջոցով նկարիչը փորձում է արտահայտել իր վերաբերմունքը ազգային հոգեբանության, բնավորության գծերի, կողմնորոշումների վերաբերյալ: Հայկ Սայադյանի նկարների մեծ մասը կառուցված են մուգ և բաց ֆոների ու ֆիգուրների հակադրության վրա, որոնք իրար մեջ լուծվում են նրբին գծերով ու առաձգականությամբ: Բաց ֆոնի վրա արված նրա նկարները կախարդում են մեզ գծերի ու ուրվապատկերների հմայիչ խաղով: Նրա հերոսները մերթ անմաքուր ուժի ծառաներ են, մերթ` բարուց լուսավորված ու բարին արարող կերպարներ: Նկարիչը արտասովոր պատկերներով իրար է հակադրում գայթակղությունն ու ախտը, հոգևոր խորը ճեղքերը և հատուցման անխուսափելիությունը: Այս հակադրությունների արտացոլման լավագույն լուծումը գտնվել է կերպարվեստի, երաժշտության, բանահյուսության և անիմացիայի համադրության շնորհիվ, որը և Հայկ Սայադյանի «Նազարե» ֆիլմն է: Այն ֆիլմ է հոգևոր ճանաչողության և մեզ երևացող աշխարհի աներևույթ ճշմարտությունների մասին:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.lurer.net/story/14808/ :

----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (17.05.2011), CactuSoul (17.05.2011), Chuk (18.05.2011), Claudia Mori (17.05.2011), einnA (17.05.2011), Moonwalker (17.05.2011), Shah (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011), Գեա (18.02.2012), Ուլուանա (17.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (17.05.2011), CactuSoul (17.05.2011), Chuk (18.05.2011), Claudia Mori (17.05.2011), Lusinamara (17.05.2011), Mark Pauler (17.05.2011), Moonwalker (17.05.2011), Shah (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011), Անի Ներկարար (18.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (19.05.2011), Հայկօ (19.05.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011), Ուլուանա (17.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (12.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (17.05.2011), Chuk (18.05.2011), Claudia Mori (17.05.2011), Mark Pauler (17.05.2011), Moonwalker (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011), Անի Ներկարար (18.05.2011), Հայկօ (19.05.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011), Ուլուանա (17.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (12.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (17.05.2011), CactuSoul (17.05.2011), Chuk (18.05.2011), Claudia Mori (17.05.2011), Mark Pauler (17.05.2011), Moonwalker (17.05.2011), Shah (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011), Varzor (14.02.2012), Հայկօ (19.05.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (17.05.2011), CactuSoul (17.05.2011), Chuk (18.05.2011), Claudia Mori (17.05.2011), Mark Pauler (17.05.2011), Moonwalker (17.05.2011), Shah (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011), Հայկօ (19.05.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011), Ուլուանա (17.05.2011)

----------


## einnA

Ան տեղեկության համար շնորհակալ եմ, բայց չեմ կարող բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչն է, բայց մեջս միանգամից հակաընդունելության արժանացավ:Մի տեսակ ընդդիմություն դարձա  :Pardon: 

չընդունեցի, չսիրեցի...

----------

E-la Via (18.05.2011), Ամպ (20.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (18.05.2011), Ձայնալար (17.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.01.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Շատ կցանկանայի տեսնել «Նազարեն»Մբողջությամբ, բայց մինչ այդ կարող ենք դիտել որոշ հատվածներ:  Այս և մի քանի այլ տեսանյութեր կարող եք դիտել ֆեյսբուքի  "Արթնացում" http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D4%B1%D5%90%D4%B9%D5%86%D4%B1%D5%91%D5%88%D5%92%D5%84-AWAKENING/197230850294897






_,,Նազարե,,-ն մի հատված է իմ ,,Մոզ,, հեքիաթաշարից:Այն ֆիլմ չէ,և ճիշտ չի լինի դիտել այն մեզ հայտնի որևէ ձևաչափի մեջ:Իրականում այն իմ գրաֆիկական աշխատանքներից հյուսված շարժանկար է,որը համեմել եմ հնչյունավորմամբ:
Հայոց ծիսական տիկնիկներն այս շարժանկարում անցնում են կարմիր թելի պես:Սակայն պատմությունը նրանց մասին չէ,այլ Նազարե անունով մի... մարդու,ով տիկնիկագործների հայտնի գերդաստանի վերջին շառավիղն եր Մոզ քաղաքում:Նրա ապրումների,նրա ճակատագրի մասին է պատմությունը:
Ստեղծելով այս շարժանկարը`իմ առաջ խնդիր չեմ դրել վերարտադրել Վայոց Աշխարհի ու Մոզ քաղաքի պատմությունն ազգագրագիտական ու պատմագիտական ճշգրտությամբ:Ես վավերագրող չեմ,ես ստեղծագործող եմ,ինչն ինձ թույլ է տալիս համարձակորեն վերարտադրել իրականությունն իմ սեփական`ամենատարբեր հայեցակետերից:Իսկ իրականությունն այս շարժանկարում հետ է քաշվել`զիջելով իր տեղը այլաբանությանն ու խորհրդապաշտությանը:
Ծեսեր,տոներ ու ավանդույթներ,որպես այդպիսիք`չկան այստեղ,այլ միայն նրանց ալեգորիկ պատկերներն ու մեկնությունները:_





_Գավառի բոլոր վանական այրերը մեղադրում են Նազարեին`հեթանոսի,այլադավանի ու մոգի պիտակներ վերագրելով նրան,քանզի միայն նրա պատրաստած տիկնիկներն էին առեղծվածային կերպով ծառայում իրենց ծիսական նշանակությանը:
Սակայն թեմի առաջնորդարանը նրան չի բանադրում`ասելով,որ եթե Նազարեն Աստծուն չի ճանաչում,դա իրենց իսկ բացթողումն է:
Առաջնորդարանի արդարացմա...նը հակառակ`գավառի վանականները վարձու այլազգու ձեռքով կրակի են մատնում նրա տունը...
_

Հույսով եմ ձեզ էլ հետաքրքրեց: Շատ կցանկանայի լսել ձեր կարծիքները:

----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Chuk (18.05.2011), Claudia Mori (17.05.2011), Mark Pauler (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011), Գեա (18.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ան տեղեկության համար շնորհակալ եմ, բայց չեմ կարող բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչն է, բայց մեջս միանգամից հակաընդունելության արժանացավ:Մի տեսակ ընդդիմություն դարձա 
> 
> չընդունեցի, չսիրեցի...


 98% հավանականությամբ նույն բանը չէիր կարողանա ասել, եթե «Նազարեն» դիտած լինեիր :Smile:  ԻՀԿ

----------

E-la Via (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ան տեղեկության համար շնորհակալ եմ, բայց չեմ կարող բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչն է, բայց մեջս միանգամից հակաընդունելության արժանացավ:Մի տեսակ ընդդիմություն դարձա 
> 
> չընդունեցի, չսիրեցի...



Դե, Անի ջան, ես չեմ կարող իմանալ, թե ինչի նման կերպ արձագանքեցիր, բայց դե բոլորին դուր գալը հո պարտադիր չի  :Wink: ??? 
Իսկ ինձ ուղղակի հիացրել է  :Smile: :

----------

einnA (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Էս ի՜նչ յուրօրինակ արվեստագետ ես պեղել way ջան, շատ շնորհակալություն քեզ դրա համար...ազգայինը զգալ, չքանդել ու դեռ ավելին՝ հարստացնել ոչ բոլորին է հաջողվում...Հայրիկ Մուրադյանի իմ ամենասիրած երգն է օգտագործել «Նազարեյի» սկզբում :Love:  Բա առաջին նկարները, ձեռագիր կա...

Հ.Գ.հարցազրույց եմ ուզում հետը անել, միանգամայն լուրջ եմ ասում :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (17.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շնորհակալություն Way ջան թեմայի համար:  :Smile: 
Մի քիչ խիստ դատեմ:  Բացի որոշ դիմանկարներից՝ հատկապես Նազարեի մեջ, ինձ դուր չեկան աշխատանքները:  Նկարների մեջ ես ամուր գծանկար եմ տեսնում, վարպետություն եմ տեսնում, բայց գեղեցիկը չեմ տեսնում, իսկ արվեստը պետք է ծառայի գեղեցիկին, նկարին նայելիս պետք է  գեղագիտական հաճույք ստանաս, որը ես չստացա:  :Smile: 
Հատկապես վանում են մերկ կանայք, թե իրենց արտաքինով, թե կառուցվածքով, մերկությունն էլ կարելի է գեղանկարչորեն պատկերել:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2011), E-la Via (18.05.2011), einnA (18.05.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (19.05.2011), Ամպ (20.05.2011), Ձայնալար (21.05.2011), Ուլուանա (18.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.01.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

> Շնորհակալություն Way ջան թեմայի համար: 
> Մի քիչ խիստ դատեմ:  Բացի որոշ դիմանկարներից՝ հատկապես Նազարեի մեջ, ինձ դուր չեկան աշխատանքները:  Նկարների մեջ ես ամուր գծանկար եմ տեսնում, վարպետություն եմ տեսնում, բայց գեղեցիկը չեմ տեսնում, իսկ արվեստը պետք է ծառայի գեղեցիկին, նկարին նայելիս պետք է  գեղագիտական հաճույք ստանաս, որը ես չստացա:


Սաթ ջան, ինձ մոտ յուրահատուկ վերաբերմունք է ձևավորվել  Հայկ Սայադյանի աշխատանքների նկատմամբ ու դրա համար շատ հետաքրքիր է ցանկացած կարծիք:

 Հիմա  ուզում եմ մի քանի բան ասել… Նախ, որ երբեք էլ չեմ կարծել, որ արվեստը պետք է միայն գեղեցիկին ծառայի, չէ, ըստ իս՝ նա պետք է նաև արտացոլի մեզ շրջապատող իրականությունը, որը ոչ միշտ է գեղեցիկ, երբեմն պետք է  հարցեր բարձացնի, մտածելու տեղիք տա, երբեմն ինֆորմացիա հաղորդի…Իսկ Սայադյանի նկարները ինձ մոտ ենթագիտակցական մակարդակով ինֆորմացիա են փոխանցում ու հենց այդ ինֆորմացիայի վերծանումը, ընկալումն էլ ստիպում են վերադառնալ դրանց:




> Հատկապես վանում են մերկ կանայք, թե իրենց արտաքինով, թե կառուցվածքով, մերկությունն էլ կարելի է գեղանկարչորեն պատկերել:


Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ինձ միանգամից գրավեցին հենց մերկ ու հղի կանայք: Ճիշտ է , դրանք գեղցիկի ստանդարտների մեջ չեն մտնում, բայց այնքան իրական են, որ էդ գեղեցկությունը հենց դրա մեջ ես տեսնում:

Էրեխեք ջան, չմտածեք թե հակաճառում, կամ իմ կարծիքն եմ պնդում, չէ, դա ոչ միայն չեմ սիրում, այլև չեմ էլ անում: Ուղղակի էնքան տպավորված եմ, որ անընդհատ էդ մասին եմ ուզում խոսել  :Blush: :

----------

erexa (18.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ շնորհակալ թեմայի ու Հայկ Սարգսյանի հետ ծանոթացնելու համար:
Հետաքրքիր էր:
Բայց ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ հիմնականում դուր չեկավ:

Աշխատանքներում վարպետություն զգում եմ: Բայց դրանց մեջ սառնություն եմ զգում: Հաճախ նաև կոպտություն:
Եթե կարճ, ապա առնվազն թեմայում տեղադրված նկարներից որևէ մեկը չէի ուզի տանս պատին կախված տեսնել: Սա իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ դրանք վատ նկարներ են:

----------

E-la Via (18.05.2011), einnA (18.05.2011), erexa (18.05.2011), Ամպ (20.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (19.05.2011), Ձայնալար (21.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.01.2012)

----------


## Tig

Հզորա...
Առաջին հայացքից վանողականություն կա... հասկանում եմ նման կարծիք հայտնողներին: Բայց դա մի պահ է տևում:
Հաջորդ պահից սկսված ենթագիտակցությանդ են դիպչում... ու... դե ենթանգիտակցությունը բառերով չի արտահայտվում...

հ.գ. ...ափսոսում եմ, որ չկարողացանք Նազարեի դիտմանը ներկա լինել...

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011), Shah (19.05.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ ջան, ինձ մոտ յուրահատուկ վերաբերմունք է ձևավորվել  Հայկ Սայադյանի աշխատանքների նկատմամբ ու դրա համար շատ հետաքրքիր է ցանկացած կարծիք:
> 
>  Հիմա  ուզում եմ մի քանի բան ասել… Նախ, որ երբեք էլ չեմ կարծել, որ արվեստը պետք է միայն գեղեցիկին ծառայի, չէ, ըստ իս՝ նա պետք է նաև արտացոլի մեզ շրջապատող իրականությունը, որը ոչ միշտ է գեղեցիկ, երբեմն պետք է  հարցեր բարձացնի, մտածելու տեղիք տա, երբեմն ինֆորմացիա հաղորդի…Իսկ Սայադյանի նկարները ինձ մոտ ենթագիտակցական մակարդակով ինֆորմացիա են փոխանցում ու հենց այդ ինֆորմացիայի վերծանումը, ընկալումն էլ ստիպում են վերադառնալ դրանց:
> 
> 
> 
> Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ինձ միանգամից գրավեցին հենց մերկ ու հղի կանայք: Ճիշտ է , դրանք գեղցիկի ստանդարտների մեջ չեն մտնում, բայց այնքան իրական են, որ էդ գեղեցկությունը հենց դրա մեջ ես տեսնում:
> 
> Էրեխեք ջան, չմտածեք թե հակաճառում, կամ իմ կարծիքն եմ պնդում, չէ, դա ոչ միայն չեմ սիրում, այլև չեմ էլ անում: Ուղղակի էնքան տպավորված եմ, որ անընդհատ էդ մասին եմ ուզում խոսել :


 Ան ջան ես հասկանում եմ, որ առաջին հայացքից տպավորիչ աշխատանքներ են, որ խորհելու առիթ ա տալիս,մի պահ թվում ա, թե հայկական շունչ էլ կա, որը ես ընդհանրապես չտեսա, բայց դրանց մեջ քիչ կան գործեր, որ կարելի ա արվեստ կամ գեղանկար համարել: Արվեստը հենց իրականությունից նրանով ա տարբերվում, որ բացահայտում ա գեղեցիկը, դրանով էլ արվեստը վեհ ա ամեն ինչից: Կոնկրետ ժամանակաիկց արվեստի, նկարչության մեջ ես էնքան շատ եմ տեսնում տգեղը, որ արդեն հոգնել եմ, համ իրականության մեջ տեսնելուց, համ արվեստի մեջ ու գնալով շատանում ա դա: Կոնկրետ էս նկարների մեջ ես  միայն ամուր ձեռք տեսա, իսկ դա դեռ շատ քիչ ա իրական արվեստի գործեր ստեղծելու համար: Էն էլ ասեմ, որ էստեղ մերկությունը վուլգարության աստիճանի ա հասցված, դեմքի հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր կապ չեմ տեսնում, սարքովի ա, կեղծ ա:  Արվեստը պետք ա գեղեցիկը բացահայտի, իսկ իրականությունը փողոցում, մեր կենցաղում ու սերիալներում էլ կհանդիպենք:   :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011)

----------


## Shah

way, 
մի զարմացի երբ աղջիկները/կանայք էս նկարների մեջ գեղեցկություն չեն տեսնում, նույնն էլ իմ հետ կլիներ երբ մերկ տղա տեսնեի...  :Jpit: )

իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ միգուցե որպես «Հայկ Սայադյան»-ի արվեստ առանձին չեմ ընդունում, բայց էլի որ արվեստը պտի գեղեցիկին ծառայի ու ծառայում ա՝ հղի կնոջից գեղեցիկ էլ ի՞նչ կա: անձամբ ինձ դուր եկան համարյա բոլոր նկարները, շնորհակալություն:

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011), My World My Space (15.01.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

:Jpit:  էս ի~նչ բուռն քննարկումներ են գնում  :Jpit:  ժողովուրդ  ջան, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, թե ձեր շրջապատում վուլգար կանայք բացակայում են, կամ Անժելինա Ժոլի սիրողներ չկան :Jpit:  Ախր այս մարդը միայն մերկ կին չի նկարում` էն մորեխով աղջիկը, Հիսուսը, հղի նորմալ կանայք...հետո վերջիվերջո ազգային թեմատիկայով էլ շատ անուշ ու հետաքրքիր բաներ էլ ունի... չնայած, եթե ինքն այսքան քննարկվում է, ուրեմն իրենից մի բան ներկայացնում է :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ան ջան ես հասկանում եմ, որ առաջին հայացքից տպավորիչ աշխատանքներ են, որ խորհելու առիթ ա տալիս,մի պահ թվում ա, թե հայկական շունչ էլ կա, որը ես ընդհանրապես չտեսա, բայց դրանց մեջ քիչ կան գործեր, որ կարելի ա արվեստ կամ գեղանկար համարել: Արվեստը հենց իրականությունից նրանով ա տարբերվում, որ բացահայտում ա գեղեցիկը, դրանով էլ արվեստը վեհ ա ամեն ինչից: Կոնկրետ ժամանակաիկց արվեստի, նկարչության մեջ ես էնքան շատ եմ տեսնում տգեղը, որ արդեն հոգնել եմ, համ իրականության մեջ տեսնելուց, համ արվեստի մեջ ու գնալով շատանում ա դա: Կոնկրետ էս նկարների մեջ ես  միայն ամուր ձեռք տեսա, իսկ դա դեռ շատ քիչ ա իրական արվեստի գործեր ստեղծելու համար: Էն էլ ասեմ, որ էստեղ մերկությունը վուլգարության աստիճանի ա հասցված, դեմքի հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր կապ չեմ տեսնում, սարքովի ա, կեղծ ա:  Արվեստը պետք ա գեղեցիկը բացահայտի, իսկ իրականությունը փողոցում, մեր կենցաղում ու սերիալներում էլ կհանդիպենք:



Մի օր Հնդկաստանի մասին մի հաղորդման ժամանակ  մի մարդ ասյպիսի միտք արտահայտեց. "Մարդիկ կան, որ երկար ժամանակ նախապատրաստվում են Հնդկաստան այցելելուն, բայց երբ հայտնվում են Հնդկաստանում՝ հիասթափվում են ու ցանկանում շտապ հեռանալ՝ տեսնելով այնտեղի չքավորությունը, անհիգենիկ պայմանները, անընկալելի բարքերը, կենսապայմանները, իսկ մարդիկ էլ կան, որ պատահական հայտնվելով Հնդկաստանում՝ հիանում են նրանով, ցանկանում մնալ այնտեղ կամ էլ նորից վերդառնալ ՝ տեսնելով այդ նույնը: Այնտեղ, որտեղ ոմանք տեսնում են տգեղություն, որոշ մարդիկ  էլ տեսնում են գեղեցկություն… Այն տպավորությունն է, կարծես Հնդկաստանը որոշի, թե ով պետք է սիրի իրեն, ով պետք է մնա իր հողի վրա, ում է նա ապաստան տալու, նաև, թե ում չի ուզում տեսնել իր մոտ, բայց ոչ-ոքի նա անտարբեր չի թողնում":

Հետաքրքիր է, այս քանի օրը Սայադյանի աշխատանքների հետ ևս մի քանի մարդկանց ծանոթացրեցի, ու նրանք էլ արձագանքեցին գրեթե այնպես, ինչպես այստեղ: Ոմանց ախատանքները միանգամից վանեցին, ոմանց միանգամից գրավեցին, բայց ոչ ոքի անտարբեր չթողեցին: Ու ինձ մոտ այն տպավորությունն է, որ հենց աշխատանքներն են որոշում, թե ում պետք է դուր գան, ում ոչ: Իսկ դուր են գալիս նրանց՝ ում տալու բան ունեն:

Սաթ ջան, իհարկե դու ավելի պրոֆոսիոնալ աչքով ես նայում այս նկարներին ու շատ բաներ այլ կերպ տեսնում, նկատում, քան ասենք ես, բայց ազնիվ խոսք, ես Սայադյանի աշխատանքներում գեղեցկություն տեսնում: Կարող է համեմատությունս տեղին չէ, բայց գեղեցիկը ընդունակ եմ տեսնել ու զգալ թե Մոնեի, Վան Գոգի, Սարյանի նկարներում, թե Սայադյանի: Գեղեցիկը, ինչես ցանկացած հասկացություն, հարաբերական է: Կախված է նրանից, թե ինչպես ես տեսնում, ինչ արձագանք է գտնում հոգումդ:

Հա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մերկ մարմինների վուլգարությանը: Ասում ես.




> էստեղ մերկությունը վուլգարության աստիճանի ա հասցված, դեմքի հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր կապ չեմ տեսնում, սարքովի ա, կեղծ ա:


Համձայն եմ մի բանի հետ, որ դեմքերն ու մարմինները կարծես չհամապատասխանեն միմյանց, անհամահունչ են, աններդաշնակ:

Բայց ախր այնքան շատ են ասենք գեղեցիկ դիմագծեր ունեցող կանայք, որոնք ճիշտ ընտրված հագուստի տակ թաքցնում են անբարեկազմ մարմիններ, կամ ընդհակառակը: Ու հիմա այդ նկարներում ես տեսնում եմ այդ կանանց մերկությունը ու գեղեցկությունն էլ թաքնված է նրանում, որ նրանք այնպիսին են, ինչպիսին, որ կան, առանց 90-60-90 չափանիշների: Ախր մարդու իրական գեղեցկությունը կարողանում ես տեսնել այն ժամանակ, երբ նրա ամեն ինչը, ամեն մի մասնիկը ընդունում ես այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա:

----------

aragats (01.11.2011), Chilly (19.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), Shah (19.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (19.05.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Ան ջան ես հասկանում եմ, որ առաջին հայացքից տպավորիչ աշխատանքներ են, որ խորհելու առիթ ա տալիս,մի պահ թվում ա, թե հայկական շունչ էլ կա, որը ես ընդհանրապես չտեսա, բայց դրանց մեջ քիչ կան գործեր, որ կարելի ա արվեստ կամ գեղանկար համարել: Արվեստը հենց իրականությունից նրանով ա տարբերվում, որ բացահայտում ա գեղեցիկը, դրանով էլ արվեստը վեհ ա ամեն ինչից: Կոնկրետ ժամանակաիկց արվեստի, նկարչության մեջ ես էնքան շատ եմ տեսնում տգեղը, որ արդեն հոգնել եմ, համ իրականության մեջ տեսնելուց, համ արվեստի մեջ ու գնալով շատանում ա դա: Կոնկրետ էս նկարների մեջ ես  միայն ամուր ձեռք տեսա, իսկ դա դեռ շատ քիչ ա իրական արվեստի գործեր ստեղծելու համար: Էն էլ ասեմ, որ էստեղ մերկությունը վուլգարության աստիճանի ա հասցված, դեմքի հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր կապ չեմ տեսնում, սարքովի ա, կեղծ ա:  Արվեստը պետք ա գեղեցիկը բացահայտի, իսկ իրականությունը փողոցում, մեր կենցաղում ու սերիալներում էլ կհանդիպենք:


Սաթ ջան, թույլ տուր մի փոքր չհամաձայնվել քո հետ: Վուլգարության աստիճանի հասնող մերկություն չեմ տեսնում այստեղ: Հակառակը այս գործերում մերկությունը հնարավորինս հասցված է իրական և բնական մակարդակին: Իսկ կոնկրետ հետց այստեղ ներկայացված գործերի կոնտեքստում գեղեցիկն ու տգեղը վիճելի են...

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011)

----------


## Մելիք

Հայկի հերոսուհիները սիրուն են` սիրահարվելու չափ  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011), Tig (19.05.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Բայց ախր այնքան շատ են ասենք գեղեցիկ դիմագծեր ունեցող կանայք, որոնք ճիշտ ընտրված հագուստի տակ թաքցնում են անբարեկազմ մարմիններ, կամ ընդհակառակը: Ու հիմա այդ նկարներում ես տեսնում եմ այդ կանանց մերկությունը ու գեղեցկությունն էլ թաքնված է նրանում, որ նրանք այնպիսին են, ինչպիսին, որ կան, առանց 90-60-90 չափանիշների: Ախր մարդու իրական գեղեցկությունը կարողանում ես տեսնել այն ժամանակ, երբ նրա ամեն ինչը, ամեն մի մասնիկը ընդունում ես այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա:


Ան ջան ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ես ոչ թե ասում եմ բնորդուհիները տգեղ են, կամ պետք էր ավելի գեղեցիկ կազմվածքով ընտրել, այլ հակառակը, ցանկացած կնոջ մեջ էլ գեղեցկություն կա և նկարչի մեծությունը նրանում ա, որ բացահայտի այդ: Կոնկրետ այս նկարներն են, որ ինձ դուր չեն եկել, ես էստեղ գեղեցիկը չտեսա, բացի վուլգարությունից:









  Ամեն դեպքում լավ ա, որ քննարկվում են նկարները ու ճանաչում ենք նոր նկարիչների, դրա համար քեզ շնորհակալություն:  :Wink: 




> Սաթ ջան, թույլ տուր մի փոքր չհամաձայնվել քո հետ: Վուլգարության աստիճանի հասնող մերկություն չեմ տեսնում այստեղ: Հակառակը այս գործերում մերկությունը հնարավորինս հասցված է իրական և բնական մակարդակին: Իսկ կոնկրետ հետց այստեղ ներկայացված գործերի կոնտեքստում գեղեցիկն ու տգեղը վիճելի են...


 Ճիշտ ես, վիճելի են, բայց կոնկրետ ես ավելի շատ վուլգարություն  տեսա, որոշ նկարների մեջ, քան գեղեցկություն:  :Smile:  Մնացած աշխատանքները վատը չէին, բայց էլի ինձ հարազատ չեն:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (19.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), einnA (19.05.2011), Ամպ (20.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.01.2012)

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ չգիտեմ պրոֆեսիոնալի հայացքով ինչպես է նայվում, բայց իմ աչքերում ես էտ Սաթի ասած "վուլգարություն"-ն էլ մի կողմ, ուղղակի մի տեսակ սառնություն, արհեստականություն եմ տեսնում: Ու էս զուտ "աղջկական" կարծիք չի:
Էն հայկական նախշադարանից վերցրած, մերկ գեղեցկություններով համեմված էս պատկերներն ինձ ոչինչ չասեցին:Մոտս միանգամից էլի եմ ասում Չընդունելը կնքվեց, ու ստիպեցի ինձ ֆիլմի տեղադրած մասերն էլ նայել` չազդեց, ավելի հակատրամադրեց :Pardon: 

հ.գ. Սայադյանի ականջը կանչի  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (20.05.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Ան ջան ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ես ոչ թե ասում եմ բնորդուհիները տգեղ են, կամ պետք էր ավելի գեղեցիկ կազմվածքով ընտրել, այլ հակառակը, ցանկացած կնոջ մեջ էլ գեղեցկություն կա և նկարչի մեծությունը նրանում ա, որ բացահայտի այդ: Կոնկրետ այս նկարներն են, որ ինձ դուր չեն եկել, ես էստեղ գեղեցիկը չտեսա, բացի վուլգարությունից:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Սաթ ջան, գուցե և դու վուլգարություն ես տեսնում, գուցե և շատ ուրիշներն էլ տեսնեն, բայց ես կոնկրետ քո մեջբերած նկարներում կիրք եմ տեսնում... :Think: 

........................
Անի ջան, որոշակի արհեստականություն գուցեև կա, բայց սառնություն չզգացի...

----------

E-la Via (19.05.2011)

----------


## ars83

Այս նկարները, հավանաբար, պետք է դիտորդին զարմացնեն անհամատեղելի օբյեկտների համադրությա՞մբ, կոնտաստո՞վ: Մատը բերանը դրած պագշոտ դեմքի արտահայտությամբ կանա՞յք պետք է տպավորություն գործեն (այնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես գլամուրային ամսագրի էջեր ես թերթում): Հեթանոսական «կոլորի՞տը», պարզունակ բնանկարների ֆոնին «խցկած» կանա՞յք: Անկապ (կամ առաջին հայացքից անկապ թվացող) տարրերը համատեղելն էլ է հանճար պահանջում: Այս նկարներն ինձ հիշեցրին «հանճարեղ» ֆրանսիածի նկարչի, իմպրեսիոնիզմի մոլի թշնամի Ժան-Լեոն ժերոմի նկարները, որը նույնպես կոնտրաստների սիրահար էր: Համեմատենք:  :Jpit: 

Տանել չեմ կարողանում այս նկարը («Աքլորների կռիվ»)՝ իր ետևի շինծու պլանով, արձանով, արհեստական մտահղացումով.


Նույն հեղինակի մեկ այլ «գլուխգործոց»՝ «Ճշմարտությունը դուրս է գալիս ջրհորից`  :Wacko:  մարդկանց պատժելու համար».


Ասածս ինչ է. ամեն կոնտրաստ չէ, որ տպավորություն է գործում, իրերի ու պատկերների ամեն միախառնում չէ, որ զգացմունք կամ հետաքրքրություն է առաջացնում: 

Որպես հակադրություն բերեմ մեկ այլ գրավյուրա, որում, թվում է, թե իրար գլխի լցված են ամենաանկապ առարկաներ: Ճիշտ է, դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի ետևում սիմվոլիզմ է ընկած, բայց շարքային դիտողը, որը չգիտի այդ սիմվոլների իմաստը, չի կարող արժանին հատուցել այդ սիմվոլիզմին: Այնուամենայնիվ, միանգամից փոխանցվում է կսկծալի տրամադրությունը, հեղձուցիչ մթնոլորտը: Զարմանալի չէ. գրավյուրան կոչվում է «Մելանխոլիա» (Ալբրեխտ Դյուրեր): 


 :Pardon:

----------

Ariadna (21.05.2011), Chuk (19.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), Moonwalker (31.10.2011), Tig (20.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (19.05.2011), Հայկօ (19.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Արս, շնորհակալություն ջրհորից դուրս եկող ճշմարտության համար, լավն ա  :Jpit: :

Ըստ թեմայի. նկարներում էստեղ-էնտեղ դուրս ցցվող կրոնական մոտիվները բավականին զզվելի են: Մի երկու նկար հավանեցի:

----------

ars83 (19.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (19.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Դե որքան մարդիկ, այդքան էլ կարծիք ու էլ այդքան էլ ճաշակ:

Ամեն դեպքում ուրախ եմ նման քննարկամ, տարբեր հնչող կարծիքների համար: Կարող ենք չհամաձայնել կարծիքների հետ, չկիսել միմյանց տեսակետները, կարևորն այն է , որ դրանք ընդունենք ու  ծանոթանանք մեր կողքին բնակվող արվեստագետների, նրանց աշխատանքների, ծավալող գործունեության  հետ:

----------

einnA (19.05.2011), Tig (20.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (19.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.01.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես էլ, որ ասեմ, թե հոգեհարազատ նկարներ են, սուտ ասած կլինեմ, այդ աստիճան իմը չեն, բայց որ գեղեցիկ են, կարծում եմ, միանշանակ է: Սաթ ջան, քո ասած «արհեստականությունն» էլ եմ հասկանում, քո դիտանկյունից իրոք որ կարող է և էդպես երևալ: Բայց մի ուրիշ տեսանկյունից էլ շա՜տ են անկեղծ :Smile: 
Ճաշակի, աշխարհայացքի, բնավորության, կենսակերպի, ասելիքի խնդիրն է. տարբեր են մարդիկ, ստեղծագործողներն էլ էն տարբեր:
Ու, օրինակ, եթե ես ջազ չեմ լսում, դա չի նշանակում ո՛չ որ ջազը տգեղ երաժշտություն է, ո՛չ որ ես անճաշակ եմ: Ուղղակի դա իմը չի: Բայց ես գնահատում ու հարգում եմ ջազն ու ջազ կատարողներին:

----------

Ariadna (20.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), Tig (20.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

Claudia Mori (31.10.2011), Արէա (30.10.2011)

----------


## Ուլտրամարին

եթե ուշադիր եք եղել, այս նկարները միայն աղջիկները չէ, որ վուլգար են համարում,,, իսկ եթե ավելին ասեմ, այստեղ  նման կարծիք են հայտնել 1-ին հերթին արվեստագետները,,,,, որոնք չեն կարող ընդունել մի բան , որը արվեստ չէ, այլ դրա աղավաղումը,,,,,,,

----------

ԿԳԴ (05.11.2011)

----------


## Ուլտրամարին

եթե միայն պատկերացնենք ՝ ինչպես կարտահայտվեին այս նկարների մասին Ռեմբրանդտը, Ռուբենսը, Սարյանը, Կոջոյանը, Դա Վինչին, Մոնեն, Մանեն, Վան Գոգը,Գոգենը, Վերմեերը,փարաջանովը ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ել վոր մեկի անունը թվեմ երեխեք ջան, դուք ուղղակի այդ տեսանկըունից նայեք.........ախր սա արվեստ չի,,,,հավատացեք

----------

ԿԳԴ (05.11.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> եթե միայն պատկերացնենք ՝ ինչպես կարտահայտվեին այս նկարների մասին Ռեմբրանդտը, Ռուբենսը, Սարյանը, Կոջոյանը, Դա Վինչին, Մոնեն, Մանեն, Վան Գոգը,Գոգենը, Վերմեերը,փարաջանովը ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ել վոր մեկի անունը թվեմ երեխեք ջան, դուք ուղղակի այդ տեսանկըունից նայեք.........ախր սա արվեստ չի,,,,հավատացեք


Ուլտրամարին, միթե՞ ինձ պետք է հետաքրքրի թե ինչ կասեն Վան Գոգը, Մանեն, Մոնեն, այլ մեծ նկարիչներ…
Ոչ, ցանկացած արվեստի գործ  ես ինքս  պետք է ընկալեմ այնպես, ինչպես զգում եմ, տեսնում՝ հաշվի չառնելով մյուսների կարծիքը: Միայն ես եմ ինձ համար որոշում Հայկ Սայադյանի աշխատանքերը արվեստի գործ են, թե ոչ:
Եթե չեք հավանել, խնդիր չկա: Ամեն մեկս ունենք մեր ճաշակը ու մեր կարծիքը ու պարտադիր չէ, որ այն համընկնի մյուսների հետ:

----------

Արէա (31.10.2011), Գեա (31.10.2011)

----------


## Ուլտրամարին

Ես չեմ ասում , թե մենք չպետք է ունենանք սեփական կարծիք,,,,,,,,,,,,,ուղղակի ես, որպես արվեստասեր, նկարիչ, չեմ կարող չխոսել այս նկարների շինծու, անկյանք և արվեստից հեռու լինելու մասին,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,դա ել իմ սեփական կարծիքն է,  ոչ մեկը չի ասում, թե արվեստը պետք է միայն գեղեցիկը արտացոլի, ոչ, ուղղակի արվեստագետը մեզ շրջապատող իրականությունը պետք է արվեստի լեզվով արտացոլի, պետք է մեզ ստիպի մտածել, տխրել, ուրախանալ, հմայվել, իսկ դրան հասնելու համար վարպետությունը դեռ շատ քիչ է,,,,դա ուղղակի զգալ է պետք,,,,, Ստանիսլավսկին , երբ դերեր եր դիտում, հավանելու դեպքում ասում էր,,,,,,,верю,,,,,,,,,,,,,, այսինքն պետք է ինչ էլ անես, լինի համոզիչ, անկեղծ ու բնական:

----------

ԿԳԴ (05.11.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

*"Էվերեստ"*…

Հրաշք աշխատանք, որը մեծ տպավորություն թողեց ինձ վրա…

----------

aragats (07.11.2011), Tig (14.01.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում *Հայկ Սայադյանի* նոր էքսպերեմենտալ շարժանկարը`*Պանգեան*:

Նազարեից հետո Հայկը վերադառնում է իր նոր աշխատանքով, որը, դատելով առաջին անոնսից , խոստանում է լինել նույնքան հետաքրքիր, որքան Նազարեն: Խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ այն շատ ավելի լավն է լինելու ու ավելի մեծ հետք է թողնելու: Իհարկե դեռ չի ասվում, թե ինչ թեմա է արծարծվելու այս շարժանկարում, բայց կարծում եմ Պանգեա անվանում իսկ շատ բան է հուշում:

Ահա այն.

----------

Claudia Mori (16.01.2012), Tig (14.01.2012), Արէա (15.01.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Իհարկե չգիտեմ, թե որքանով է ճիշտ անոնսը քննարկել, բայց հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել ձեր կարծիքները:

----------


## Tig

Հետաքրքիր է, գեղեցիկ, բայց շատ բարդ՝ որևէ կոնկրետ կարծիք հայտնելու համար...

----------

E-la Via (14.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

ՎԵՅ ջան ֆեյսբուքում էլ եմ ասել  միտքը լավն  է, անոնսը  ցանկություն առաջացրեց շարժանկարը նայել ամբողջությամբ: Հետաքրքրված եմ ու սպասում եմ... :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (15.01.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ազդեցիկ էր... Ինչպես միշտ ասելիքով լի...Ես ,ամեն անգամ ատոմային ռումբի պայթյունի կադրերը տեսնելով, հիշում եմ Փելեշյանին...Առաջ մտածում էի, որ եթե ինքն արդեն հզոր ձեւով ասել է իր ասելիքը, էլ պարտադիր չէ ասել այդ մասին նորից ու նորից, բայց հիմա մտածում եմ, որ նման խնդիրները պետք է բարձրաձայնել միշտ ու բոլոր ձեւերով... Մերսի Ան ջան :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (16.01.2012)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

CactuSoul (18.02.2012), Tig (13.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Գեա (18.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

*Վեյ* ջան , այ հիմա, երբ նայեցի "Նազարեն", շատ բան իր տեղն ընկավ, ի դեպ իմ խնդրանքով այն նայեց նկարիչ ընկերներիցս մեկը, ու գիտես թե ինչ ասաց...մեջ եմ բերում բառացի




> էստեղ մենակ նայելը քիչ ա,պետք ա լսես,թափառես էդ պատկերների մեջ, հետո կերպարներին ծանոթանաս,սիմվոլների հետ խաղաս: Դու զգու՞մ ես, հայ տղամարդը ի՛նչ հզոր ա էստեղ,հայ կինը ի՛նչ էրոտիկ ա, մեծահասակները` իշխող,իսկ ամբոխը դատարկ ու լափառոշ...


 կարծում եմ Հայկի կերպարների մեջ ոչ մի վուլգարություն չկա , ինքը այդ կոպտության ու թվացյալ պարզության մեջ փորձել է իր կերպարների տրամադրությունն ու բնավորությունը փոխանցել մեզ, էլի այսպես ասած այլաբանության լեզվով: Վերևում ասացին Վան Գոգի, Ռեմբրանտի կարծիքի մասին:Դա լրիվ ուրիշ աշխարհ է , Հայկը իր նկարներով մեր ռամիկին, հասարակ ժողովդի ծոցից դուրս եկածին է նկարել, ու դա չէի կարող ռեմբրանդական ոճի մեջ լիներ` սիրուն, կաթնագույն մաշկով, խոպոպ մազերով:Մեր ժողովուրդին իսկապես բնորոշ է որոշ կոպտություն ու իմ կարծիքով նկարիչը լավ էլ կարողացել է այդ կոպտությունը, համադրել ազնիվ ուժի, իսկ կանանց դեպքում նաև շիտակ, բնությունից եկող էրոտիկության  հետ: Չգիտեմ ում ոնց , ինձ դուր եկավ , մանավանդ շարժանկարը նայելուց հետո, երբ այդ նկարների մեջ կերպարներ տեսա...

----------

E-la Via (18.02.2012), Tig (20.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

*«Եղծ Աղանդոց» 2008.
*

Ամենասիրելի նկարներից մեկը՝ *«Ագահություն»*:

----------

boooooooom (29.02.2012), Ripsim (20.02.2012), Tig (20.02.2012), Գեա (20.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Քանի էստեղ եմ, Հայկի նոր աշխատանքներից տեղադրեմ:

*"Հայր Մեր"*

----------


## E-la Via

Ահա Հայկ Սայադյանի հերթական ալեգորիկ ֆիլմը, որը Կոմիտասի մասին է:
Գիտեմ, որ Հայկի աշխատանքները դժվար են ընկալվում: Դրա համար այս անգամ, տեսանյութը տեղադրելուց որոշ ժամանակ անց կգրեմ նաև ֆիլմի մեկնաբանությունը, որն ինչ-որ չափով կլուսաբանի հարցական մնացած հատվածները:
Ձեզ հաճելի դիտում:

*Հայկ Սայադյան. ՙՙԿոմիտաս՚՚*



Հենց հիմա էլ որպես սփոյլեր կտեղադրեմ:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Ֆիլմը սկսվում է 1915թ-ի ալեգորիայից: Ցեղասպանության կոնկրետ տեսարանի փոխարեն ներկայացվում է այդ իրականության ավելի ընդհանուր ու սիմվոլիկ հղում: Այնուհետև չորս տարի անց՝ 1919 թ-ին Կոմիտասին ախտորոշում են ու տեղափոխում ֆրանսիական հոգեբուժարան: Ֆիլմում այս շրջանը ցույց է տրվում բլրի գագաթի ավերակ տան պատկերով, որը խորհրդանշում է Կոմիտասի ավերված ու խռովված հոգին: Նա փակվում է այդ պատերի ներսում ու չի ուզում դուրս գալ: Բլուրի վրա նստած ու այդ տանը հավատարիմ նայող մարդիկ խորհրդանշում են  ազգը: Ավերակ տանն ամենամոտ նստած ծերունին լուռ ու անթարթ հայացքով անվերջ երկխոսում է տան հետ, այսինքն իր մեջ ամփոփված Կոմիտասի հետ, բայց դա ավելի շուտ մենախոսություն է, անպատախան աղերս:

Անցնող տարիները ցույց են տրվում  կադրի ներքևում չորս տարվա ինտերվալներով տարեթվեր գրելով: 1923,1927...1931-ին ծերունին որոշում է մոտենալ ավերակ տանը, բայց չնայած դուռ չկա ու կարծես թե կարելի է մտնել, աներևույթ արգելքը թույլ չի տալիս: Կոմիտասի հոգին փակ է: Ծերունին նստում է դռան շեմին, ննջում ու տեսնում ոչ թե իր երազը, այլ հենց Կոմիտասի. մանուկ օրեր, ճեմարանական տարիներ, Սոնա յար, փայլուն ելույթ ֆրանսիայում ... Անցնում է ևս չորս տարի: 1935թվական՝ նրա մահվան տարին: Նա դուրս է գալիս ավերակ տնից, ժպտում ժողովրդին, օրհնում ու հեռանում:

----------

Tig (19.10.2013)

----------

